# Aldi returns policy



## mwar2 (Jul 20, 2012)

I bought an electrical item from Aldi supermarket in April this year. Has a 3 year guarantee but now does not work. I have the receipt. Went back to Aldi and they say faulty goods must be returned within one month and after that I must contact the manufacturer. Is this legal under EU law. Surely they, as the seller, have a responsibilty for the guarantee. One month is ridiculous. Advice please, thank you


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

We had the same situation with Lidle, here in Mallorca. We emailed the manufacturer and they were very prompt and profesional.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

We had the same problem with Carrefour after 2 weeks they don't want to know you have to contact manufacturer and take it in for repair, manufacturers seem to have little repair shops all over the place


----------



## mwar2 (Jul 20, 2012)

Abyss-Rover said:


> We had the same situation with Lidle, here in Mallorca. We em
> ailed the manufacturer and they were very prompt and profesional.



I understand that OK - but is Aldi's policy legal


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mwar2 said:


> I understand that OK - but is Aldi's policy legal


the best way to find out would be to go to the local OMIC office - it's like trading standards in the UK

the address will be in the yellow pages


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mwar2 said:


> I understand that OK - but is Aldi's policy legal


According to this from the EU website, no.



> *Two-year guarantee*
> Wherever you buy goods in the EU, you have two years to request repairs or replacement if they turn out to be faulty or not as advertised. If a product cannot be repaired or replaced within a reasonable time or without inconvenience, you may request a refund or price reduction.
> 
> The two-year guarantee period starts as soon as your goods are delivered, and you must inform the seller of the fault within two months of discovering it.
> ...


EU - Shopping guarantees - Your Europe


----------

